# Any ideas with these symtoms?



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Those symtoms could be many things but no matter what I certainly would have a vet check Colby out.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Jodie - if the symptoms have come on suddenly, I'd get him to the ve tonight. If it has been happening over a few days or weeks, my stand-by is boiled rice and chicken for a few days until the system settles or the vet has been seen. Since your note doesn't say no interest in food, as long as he's eating something I don't think I'd worry too too much. The urinating in the house could be an UTI, though which could have him off his food.
Here is a link that may be helpful 

http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/cliented/vomiting.aspx

Is there an Emergency Vet you could call to ask if he should be seen?


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Poor baby. Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Colby*

I agree with Sunrise's advice.


Did the symptoms come on suddenly?

How old is he?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

These are things I've noticed over the past week or so. Not constant enough that I was immediately worried, but now that those things have occurred several times throughout the week I figure I better get him checked out and make sure he's okay. 

When I feed him raw or homemade food he gobbles it up, and most of his kibble meals he's eating, but a few times this week he has kind of picked at the kibble like he didn't really want it and left some in the bowl.

The urinating in the house I'm not sure if it's because he really has to go or if he's just discovered that he enjoys marking in the house but I'm finding pee spots everywhere. 

I guess the main one that's stood out in my mind and got my attention is the vomiting....it's occurred several times over the past week.

He'll be six on September 8 (well that's his made up birthday since he's a rescue)


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Those symptoms are concerning.. I'd get to the vet.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> These are things I've noticed over the past week or so. Not constant enough that I was immediately worried, but now that those things have occurred several times throughout the week I figure I better get him checked out and make sure he's okay.
> 
> When I feed him raw or homemade food he gobbles it up, and most of his kibble meals he's eating, but a few times this week he has kind of picked at the kibble like he didn't really want it and left some in the bowl.
> 
> ...


You know, with all the recalls going on I'd be concerned you might have a bad batch of food .. I will admit to be biased against kibble though. But is he urinating or vomiting more after eating kibble than after eating raw? Or vice versa?
Have you opened a new batch of food recently?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> You know, with all the recalls going on I'd be concerned you might have a bad batch of food


 
Good thought. Do you think if it's the food I'd be seeing symptoms in the other dogs too, or maybe since he's smaller he's more sensitive?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

The three symptoms may not be related. 
The lack of interest in some kibble meals could be he is more interested in the raw meals and he is not hungry enough to "want" the kibble.
The peeing could be as you stated marking or it could be something going on. 
The vomiting yellow bile means that when it occurs the stomach is empty. If there was an food in the stomach that would also come up with the bile. Is he eating grass/weeds prior to vomiting?
Whatever the case I would have him looked at.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Good thought. Do you think if it's the food I'd be seeing symptoms in the other dogs too, or maybe since he's smaller he's more sensitive?


I originally wrote something about Colby being so small, but thought it might be alarming --- but yes, problems with the food or other similar problems almost always show up in the little ones before showing up in the goldens.

If you opened up a new bag or batch, I think I'd just put it aside while I tried bland, home cooked meals for a day or so if Colby doesn't need to see the vet on an emergency basis. You know Colby best and if your gut isn't telling you he needs immediate attention, trust it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How is his behavior?

Is he lethargic or acting normal?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well normal for him, which is running and bouncing around acting like a crazy idiot one minute and curled up into a ball hiding from the world the next.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well I fed him some different food: I keep sample bags of various foods so I gave him some of that along with some of the homemade food I make for Conner and a little salmon oil and he cleaned his bowl.

Unless I see an increase in the frequency of the symptoms I'm going to wait until Monday to have him checked. I have a 12 hour work day Monday so I'm going to write down all of his symptoms with as much description as I can and have my mom take him to the vet for me.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

How's Colby doing today? Hopefully, fully back to health?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Any news yet on Colby?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The good news is that his kidney values are fine. That's a relief, that's always my biggest worry when we're talking such frequent urination.

I won't get back the results of the urinalysis until tomorrow to see if it's a UTI. Vet did say his anal sacs were totally full, which is unusual for Colby. He usually has no problem clearing those out, (usually at the most inopportune/embarrasing times).

Vet didn't seem worried about the vomiting.

I told the vet I wasn't sure if something was actually wrong with him or if he just discovered that he enjoyed marking in the house. The vet replied "oh I can't imagine him doing that, he wants to be such a pleaser!" I cracked up laughing at that. He obviously hasn't been around Colby enough for Colby to show his true colors.

I'll give an update tomorrow when I get results back.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Heard from the vet today. He said the test did show some bacteria and blood. So we're going to try an antibiotic for a week and if that doesn't clear it up we move to xrays or ultrasound.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hope it is just the UTI and the antibiotic will clear it up.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

How's Colby doing?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It's hard to say, as he can be pretty sneaky about going off to pee in a corner. But I haven't actually noticed him having any accidents in a couple of days. There hasn't been anymore vomiting and he's been eating fine.

Flip, on the other hand, spent the time while Colby was sick following him around and marking on top of the spots Colby left behind. And now Flip has decided it's just cool to continue marking those spots in the house. So I'm going to have to do some serious cleaning and really stay on top of him so I can catch him in the act. I sure don't want that to become a long term problem.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> There hasn't been anymore vomiting and he's been eating fine.


Well apparently I spoke too soon because he just threw up and I gave him a milkbone but he's just sitting next to it, not eating it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Loisiana*

Loisiana

If it were my dog I would be calling the emergency vet or FOR SURE making an appt. for first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

well vet said to give the antibiotic a chance to kick in and see if that makes it better.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh no, so sorry Colby's not doing better.

I have no idea what's going on with him, but I'll say that when I switched Ranger back to a grain food (Acana Light and Fit), he started picking at his kibble within days. He started doing poorly and in the third week of feeding to him, he started throwing up yellow bile, then undigested (12 hours after feeding) pieces of kibble. I swapped off the grain kibble to a grain free he'd previously done well on (Evo) and his symptoms immediately stopped.

Is the kibble a new kind? Has he had it before and done well on it? Hope you get things figured out and that he feels better soon!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think the vomiting and not eating are unrelated to the infection. It's always just yellow bile he's throwing up, I'd be more worried if he were throwing up actual stuff. He hadn't eaten since last night. I need to remember that he has a little tummy that needs filling more often. And I'm pretty sure that the not eating the milk bone was simply because it was a boring milk bone. He sure didn't hesitate in gobbling down a piece of pork steak last night!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

yes, I would find anything he likes that he will eat and drink. is he drinking? I'd be worried about dehydration.

Hope he feels better ASAP.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

If he has a general lack of interest in eating and is not doing so I might consider giving him a supplement to get some calories into him. I have used a product called Nutri-Cal by Tomlyn that is available in many pet stores. It is a paste. I put it on my fingers and then scrape them clean on the roof of the dog's mouth. It will at least insure that he is getting some nourishment.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh he's getting plenty of nourishment. He's been a bit more picky about eating kibble lately but still eats some of it and I feed more raw than kibble anyway and he's eating that just fine. I really think the food issue is more about him waiting out for something better.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

They sure know how to worry us, don't they. Sending hugs and prayers that he's on the mend soon. :smooch:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> I really think the food issue is more about him waiting out for something better.


That's okay then. Well maybe not but you know what I mean.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Jackson used to throw up whenever his stomach got empty, but that was mostly after he had his gall bladder removed. The vet had me give him a generic Pepcid twice a day, and that seemed to help. That, and I would give him a dog biscuit if he wasn't going to get fed right on time.


----------

